# Good bike shop in Hampton Roads area?



## dean407

I live in Edenton NC, and there are no decent bike shops near me...from basic research.

So, willing to go up to VA Beach, Chesapeake, Norfolk, Newport News, etc...

Can someone list a few good shops to check out? 

Thanks

Dean


----------



## Lifelover

dean407 said:


> I live in Edenton NC, and there are no decent bike shops near me...from basic research.
> 
> So, willing to go up to VA Beach, Chesapeake, Norfolk, Newport News, etc...
> 
> Can someone list a few good shops to check out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean


What do you men by good? 

There are no shops around here that have tons of High end bikes that would make it a worthy visit. Years ago, Conte's would have but I think inventory is just to expensive.

There is a Fat Frogs in Chesapeake and Va. Beach that are family owned and run by great people.  They lead great rides everyday of the week at 7:30 AM. However, they pretty are small spaces and don't really have impressive stock.


----------



## dean407

Looking to get a road bike $1500-$2000. Looking for a well stocked shop.


----------



## Lifelover

I guess "well stocked" is relative. I suspect compared to what you might find in Edenton, most of our shops are well stocked.

Typically the shops around here will have 1-2 dozen road bikes varying from $1k-$3K built up and on display. Add to that a handful of TT bikes.

Fat Frogs deals with non exclusive brands. Scott, Felt, Diamond Back and Raleigh is what I see in there most. The Va. Beach store used to always have a Guru built and for sale but not so much of late.

Contes will have Specialized, Giant and Cannondale and MAYBE one or two custom brands like Seven or IF. There is a Conte's in Va Beach and Newport News.

Bike Beat is the biggest Trek dealer and they will also have Gary Fisher and a Klien or 2. There are 2 Bike Beats in Va Beach and also one in Williamsburg or Newport News.


There is also Great Bridge Cyclery and All About Bikes in Chesapeake. I have not been in these shops in years but I suspect they will stock about the same number as the others.

Of course you are coming all the way tot he beach you might want to swing by the Performance Bike Super store. I would recommend you buy from one of the other shops but Performance is cool to walk through.


----------



## gegarrenton

That is pretty spot on.


----------



## dean407

Great info, thanks Lifelover! 

No shops you know of carry Orbea?


----------



## Lifelover

dean407 said:


> Great info, thanks Lifelover!
> 
> No shops you know of carry Orbea?



The Va Beach Fat Frogs used to. You might want to call.


----------

